# Bob's Watercolors



## rcleary171 (Feb 17, 2019)

I felt like painting an owl today - so I did.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2019)

Nice Bob!  I wish I had the talent to just draw things, especially wildlife like that.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 17, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nice Bob!  I wish I had the talent to just draw things, especially wildlife like that.



Thanks SeaBreeze. I'm glad you like it. They are wonderful creatures (unless you're a field mouse).


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2019)

To think I used to be afraid of them because of a superstition when I was very young. But I love these creatures.


----------



## jujube (Feb 17, 2019)

Great painting, Bob.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 15, 2019)

Nice skills Bob. I like your style.


----------



## toffee (Mar 16, 2019)

love the pics -especially amature artists ..


----------



## rcleary171 (Sep 29, 2019)

I like working with historical events. Here's a sketch of a US soldier on patrol in Vietnam.


----------

